# Any New MSFs coming out in 2007?



## saniyairshad (Jan 1, 2007)

*I was looking through some of the collections under color stories. I didn't see anything, so just wanted to make sure. So are there going to be any new MSFs in 2007?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## MACActress (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm sure there are, but I haven't heard anything color wise. 

To my knowledge MAC releases them twice a year, once with a spring/summer collection (Rococco, A Muse) and with the collection released the day after Christmas (Lingerie, Danse)


----------



## Risser (Jan 2, 2007)

I agree MACActress's point on MSFs.
I list past color stories as below,

Orange: Spring/Summer    Blue: Fall/Winter

Jul 2004 Rococo / Pleasureflush, Shimpagne and Gold Deposit
Nov 2004 High Tea / So Ceylon and Porcelain Pink 
Jul 2005 Gold Play / Shimpagne (re-promote), Gold Deposit (re-promote), Porcelain Pink (re-promote), New Vegas, Metal Rock and Stereo Rose
Dec 2005 Lingerie / Naked You and Petticoat 
Jul 2006 A Muse / Shimpagne (re-promote), Porcelin Pink (re-promote), Shooting Star
Dec 2006 Danse / Lightscapade and Glissade


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 2, 2007)

thank you all for the info...I AM PRAYING THAT THEY RE-RELEASE

*Porcelain Pink* 
*Stereo Rose* 
*Shimpagne* 
*Naked You* 
I want these so bad. I want to cry. The Ebay prices r killing me. And i don't like buying stuff online.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















:  weep:


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 2, 2007)

i very highly doubt they'll re-release Porcelian Pink as they have done Twice but hey you never know!

Look on eBay, i know the prices are high but i've seen some MSFs go for like $20 on a few occasions, check out Specktra's own clearance bin:

http://specktra.net/forumdisplay.php?f=163

there are often MSFs on sale there too. Also if you really want the MSFs, make a wishlist in the wishlist part of the forum and perhaps someone will go through there and offer you their MSF for sale


----------



## amethyst_star (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm wondering why MAC hasn't released So Ceylon again. I'm hoping it comes out in  one of the collections in 2007. I'm not a big fan of the MSF's but So Ceylon is so great!!


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 2, 2007)

I agree!! So Ceylon is my absolute favorite MSF. I already have backups but I would be sure to get another at a sensible price


----------



## Tinkerbell9245 (Jan 2, 2007)

I just recently got into MAC (about 6 months ago) and missed out on all the MSF's.  I bought two Glissades msf, just because I liked them so much.  I bought petticoat (ahh 50 dollars!), shooting star, and naked you off of LJ.  Now I'm just worried about them arriving, and arriving without being broken.  I really want Stereo Rose, but I cant justify the price that it is now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't understand how the clearance bin works, I clicked on the link and there wasn't anything there.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 2, 2007)

the clearance bin will work when you get to 20 posts, i dunno why that is but soon as you get 20 posts, you can access the clearance bin


----------



## Tinkerbell9245 (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for answering that so fast!


----------



## charismaticlime (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Risser* 

 
_I agree MACActress's point on MSFs.
I list past color stories as below,

Orange: Spring/Summer    Blue: Fall/Winter

Jul 2004 Rococo / Pleasureflush, Shimpagne and Gold Deposit
Nov 2004 High Tea / So Ceylon and Porcelain Pink 
Jul 2005 Gold Play / Shimpagne (re-promote), Gold Deposit (re-promote), Porcelain Pink (re-promote), New Vegas, Metal Rock and Stereo Rose
Dec 2005 Lingerie / Naked You and Petticoat 
Jul 2006 A Muse / Shimpagne (re-promote), Porcelin Pink (re-promote), Shooting Star
Dec 2006 Danse / Lightscapade and Glissade_

 
So I guess that means we should wait until spring/summer for MSFs cause there seems to be a better choice selection during that season


----------



## MissMarley (Jan 2, 2007)

wow! someone sold petticoat for $50?? I think I sold mine for $20..


----------



## k_im (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amethyst_star* 

 
_I'm wondering why MAC hasn't released So Ceylon again. I'm hoping it comes out in  one of the collections in 2007. I'm not a big fan of the MSF's but So Ceylon is so great!!_

 
I definitely wish they would. This seems like a perfect bronzey blush for me! & I can't get it off GBNF, already tried


----------



## Tinkerbell9245 (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 

 
_wow! someone sold petticoat for $50?? I think I sold mine for $20.._

 
I really wanted it, and I asked her if she would go down to $30 but she said that she wouldn't and then I was worried I wouldn't be able to find someone else selling their.  Now I'm too worried that either I'm not going to receive it, or it's going to be broken when it does arrive.


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 3, 2007)

i would love for them to re-promote stereo rose and so ceylon just to see what the fuss is!


----------



## sarzio (Jan 4, 2007)

I would love for them to repromote petticoat... I absolutely love it (fortunately my msf doesn't have too much veining in it so it's not too glittery)


----------



## shootergirlnc (Jan 6, 2007)

Do you think they'll repromote Gold Deposit this year since it's already been out twice?


----------



## jillianjiggs (Jan 6, 2007)

i really hope they have new ones or repromote old ones, preferably more pink ones like porcelain pink and petticoat


----------



## mezzamy (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jillianjiggs* 

 
_i really hope they have new ones or repromote old ones, preferably more pink ones like porcelain pink and petticoat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah they need a decent pink - porcelain pink (whilst i reach for it the most) doesnt really show up on me and comes out more as in iridescent glow whereas petticoat is a mauvey raspberry on me (im NC30-35). i'd love to see a dollymix or pink swoon coloured MSF with a stereo rose/so ceylon type of finish (smooth, finely milled shimmer, nice sheen)


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 6, 2007)

MAN 200000005 HAD THE MOST REPROMOTES AND NEW MSFS COME OUT!!!!!!! i wish i had known!!!!


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks like shimpagne will be back in february:
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=61999

I'll be picking one up for sure!


----------



## shootergirlnc (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_MAN 200000005 HAD THE MOST REPROMOTES AND NEW MSFS COME OUT!!!!!!! i wish i had known!!!!_

 
You and me both!!!


----------



## jillianjiggs (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootergirlnc* 

 
_Do you think they'll repromote Gold Deposit this year since it's already been out twice?_

 
shimpagne has been repromoted twice and is coming out again, so there is always a chance i guess


----------



## electrostars (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mezzamy* 

 
_yeah they need a decent pink - porcelain pink (whilst i reach for it the most) doesnt really show up on me and comes out more as in iridescent glow whereas petticoat is a mauvey raspberry on me (im NC30-35). i'd love to see a dollymix or pink swoon coloured MSF with a stereo rose/so ceylon type of finish (smooth, finely milled shimmer, nice sheen)_

 


yeah PP doesn't show up on me either and I'm nw15! It does, however, show up when used wet.


----------



## electrostars (Jan 7, 2007)

I can't believe shimpagne is coming out again. Ah well, I sold mine and I wish I hadn't..now I can buy it again.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 7, 2007)

Hmmmm.  So now I wait for July.  *Taps fingers on desk*  Sigh....


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 7, 2007)

I really think they should just make all of the MSF's permanent. They would sell all day and all night, look how crazy everyone is for them. They would make so much money! I just don't see any god reason not to.


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 7, 2007)

i want stereo rosee


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I really think they should just make all of the MSF's permanent. They would sell all day and all night, look how crazy everyone is for them. They would make so much money! I just don't see any god reason not to._

 
My MA told me it takes a day to bake them and prepare them thats why they have them in such limited numbers. They put in a lot of money to make hence the price and the limited availability


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Hmmmm.  So now I wait for July.  *Taps fingers on desk*  Sigh...._

 
  HAHA thats what I was thinking...OHHHHHHHHHHH July...


----------



## electrostars (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_i want stereo rosee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









































_

 
me too.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_My MA told me it takes a day to bake and them and prepare them thats why they have it in such limited numbers. They put in a lot of money to make hence the price and the limited availability_

 
I've heard that too, but IMO I don't think that whole thing makes sense.  MAC is a business.  They make profit.  They will sell that msf for as much as they need to for profitability.  What they charge us now is what they would charge us if they produced it in mass quantities on a regular basis. If it takes a day to bake now, it will take a day to bake if produced in mass quantities.  IMO, I think they are just keeping them somewhat exclusive at this point.  Like a hot nightclub. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, they do tell MAs that in training, so that is what we hear.


----------



## electrostars (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_HAHA thats what I was thinking...OHHHHHHHHHHH July..._

 
My birthday is in july..so if any MSFs are coming out..you're all welcome to buy me one for my birthday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL.
 A Muse came out on my birthday this last year..


----------



## aziza (Jan 8, 2007)

All I want is Metal Rock! *sob*


----------



## jillianjiggs (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I really think they should just make all of the MSF's permanent. They would sell all day and all night, look how crazy everyone is for them. They would make so much money! I just don't see any god reason not to._

 
while they are wonderful products and have that "it takes forever to make" stigma, i think if they were permanent they would definitely lose some of their charm and would not sell as much as they would if they were LE and only came out once in a while.


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_All I want is Metal Rock! *sob*_

 

METAL ROCK..ME TOOO...*LUSTS AFTER*


----------



## Need_pretties!! (Jan 8, 2007)

Oooh I can't wait for new MSF's I only really got into MAC recently so only a collector for the danse ones, although I am being silly and trying to get all the old ones however I can! Yes ebay claims lots of my money on a regular basis! Don't think I will be able to get pleasureflush or new vegas for less than silly money tho so I would love some nice new ones!!


----------



## discokie (Jan 23, 2007)

*sigh* they should release So Ceylon, Pleasureflush and New Vegas (i just to see what the hype is all about lol)


----------



## geeko (Jan 23, 2007)

i don't think they will ever make the colored msfs permanent for mainly a reason - it would decrease the value and hype of all these msfs...


----------



## kalice (Jan 24, 2007)

MAC creative directors should at least read this post and repromote some of the rarer ones, like pleasureflush and stereo rose and metal rock. At least this way, MAC will be able to pocket the profit instead of insane prices that people are paying on eBay. And it'll be cheaper for us too and less worrisome that it'll be fake or non-existent. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupnewbie* 

 
_i don't think they will ever make the colored msfs permanent for mainly a reason - it would decrease the value and hype of all these msfs..._


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 24, 2007)

It is frustrating because it seems that the repromoted ones are always the same (Porcelain Pink and Shimpagne).  I have them both, and love them, but I am itching for the day that they re-release Petticoat!  I am SO kicking myself because when I first got into MAC, it was with the release of Icon III, and I could have easily gotten Petticoat as it had just come out a few weeks before.  I really didn't know what I was missing...


----------



## MACgirl (Jan 24, 2007)

i wouldnt want them to be permanant becuase like said before it would decrease the hype. Instead of the OMG NEW MSF'S it would be MSF'S AGIAN??. I agree though they should repromote the rarer ones like pleasureflush, gold deposit, stereo rose.


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 25, 2007)

i agree with you...it would decrease the hype...but it's unfair that they repromoote the not-so-hot ones iver and over over again...as opposed to petticoat, stereo rose, pleasureflush, new vegas etc... that is what i dont get is, what do they base their decisions on to repromote MSFs?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACgirl* 

 
_i wouldnt want them to be permanant becuase like said before it would decrease the hype. Instead of the OMG NEW MSF'S it would be MSF'S AGIAN??. I agree though they should repromote the rarer ones like pleasureflush, gold deposit, stereo rose._


----------



## darkh3av3n (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh man.. I am praying to death that they re-release New Vegas!!! I have been searching high and low for that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 with no luck either!


----------



## shootergirlnc (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkh3av3n* 

 
_Oh man.. I am praying to death that they re-release New Vegas!!! I have been searching high and low for that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with no luck either!_

 

I had it, and I swapped it right after I received it. I really don't know what all the hype is about it. It just looked like a gold glitter mess on my face.  I've had all the MSF's, minus pleasureflush, and the only one I'd run out and buy a backup of is stereo rose.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 31, 2007)

I'd love it if MAC would re-release Stereo Rose too.  I've seen a lot of posts on various beauty boards hoping they will.  Hopefully, MAC will think there is enough demand for it to see about doing that.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rowan* 

 
_I'd love it if MAC would re-release Stereo Rose too.  I've seen a lot of posts on various beauty boards hoping they will.  Hopefully, MAC will think there is enough demand for it to see about doing that._

 
I agree I agree I agree I agree I agree I agree I agree I agree I agree I agree


----------



## LadyLaundale (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootergirlnc* 

 
_ I really don't know what all the hype is about it. It just looked like a gold glitter mess on my face._

 
Just cause it didn't work for you, doesn't mean it wouldn't work for someone else.  I love New Vegas.  I don't get glitter. I get nothing but gorgeous gold shimmer.  I can completely understand why this baby is rare..... if you have it, you keep it.  Just IMHO.....


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 1, 2007)

Sorry what is this LS place to buy stuff?


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyLaundale* 

 
_Just cause it didn't work for you, doesn't mean it wouldn't work for someone else.  I love New Vegas.  I don't get glitter. I get nothing but gorgeous gold shimmer.  I can completely understand why this baby is rare..... if you have it, you keep it.  Just IMHO....._

 

I understand that, but I was just stating what my opinion of it was. I never said it wouldn't work on others, just from the experience I had with it, I couldn't understand the hype.


----------



## peebs (Feb 15, 2007)

I actually just found the porcelain pink at CCO for $17 tonite!!!  The one I really want back is Metal Rock; I just can't justify spending the ebay prices.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peebs* 

 
_I actually just found the porcelain pink at CCO for $17 tonite!!!  The one I really want back is Metal Rock; I just can't justify spending the ebay prices._

 
What CCO did u go to hon?


----------



## charismaticlime (Feb 25, 2007)

Is it just me, or do they keep jacking up the prices on MSFs?  Now that Shimpagne is permanent, it costs 29.50CAD.  I don't remember spending that much when I bought it during the A Muse collection.


----------



## Padmita (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charismaticlime* 

 
_Is it just me, or do they keep jacking up the prices on MSFs?  Now that Shimpagne is permanent, it costs 29.50CAD.  I don't remember spending that much when I bought it during the A Muse collection._

 
Yes, they do that here too, almost with every release they get more expensive but so does all MAC - in one year, blushes have gone from 18 Euros up to 20,50, if they continue rising their prices like this, I won't get as much stuff from them anymore...


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Feb 25, 2007)

Shimpagne is limited edition and not permanent.


----------

